# Lookout II carseat pics!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

The Lookout II Car seat arrived yesterday. I got the oversized one so Tessa would have plenty of room to spread out and sleep. We leave in 9 days for FL for a 10-11 hr trip to FL; just me and her. I'm meeting my college-age DS and his friends there for his Spring Break but we're driving separately.

The customer service was awesome! They were so helpful and nice and we even had a nice conversation about our dogs  I called to order to make sure it would arrive in time for our trip and she put the date 1 week earlier than I needed so Tessa would have time to get used to it before the long drive.

Tessa immediately jumped in and was right at home so I put it in the car right away. I've driven around today with her in it. It's wonderful! She can look out of both the front and side window. And we are at eye level with each other (see her looking adoringly at me? lol.).

Thanks so much to all who recommended this seat. I love it!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Tessa looks so happy. Have a great trip and keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very cute! I love this car seat too. Very comfortable for our furbabies. 

Wish you a safe and pleasnt trip!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I love the picture of Tessa....can't believe how big she is getting. She looks very happy in her car seat.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tessa looks so comfy in her new carseat, you can just tell she loves it!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like she is going to get used to it right away!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tessa really does look nice and comfy! That second picture is just too cute for words.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how cute! Those pictures are PRECIOUS!!!!

And even CUTER than you took her on a drive to get used to it! LOL :kiss: Jan, that is SO very sweet. I think you and Tessa will have lots of girly bonding time on your road trip! 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan she looks adorable. I am also so happy to see she is feeling much better.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi - oh oh I mean Tessa sure looks cute in her carseat. Hope she likes it. Lexi does the same thing with her chin on the side.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Jan, she looks very pleased with her new perch in the car! If you have the chance, is there any possibility you can take her picture from the top view (maybe from the passenger window)? I would love to see how much room she takes up in the oversized version if that is possible.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That looks way more comfy than the one Gryff has. It works though and it's not too hard to clean out the puke he inevitably decorates with every time we go to doggy class.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Jan, that is so cute- looks like she loves it. Is that the "2 dog" size? Also do you mind telling me where you ordered it? I've been looking at them on GW Little's site and was planning on ordering one next week. Jocelyn


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

Do you have that in the front seat? When I got mine it said to only use it in the rear.

I can't believe how grown up our little Tessa is . . . a far cry from the scared little rabbit you brought home. She's so cute.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awww, sweet!!! Have a safe and happy trip, you two!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

That's a beautiful seat!

How I wish there were something that has enough room for comfort for a pup Molly's size (19 lbs). 

I had actually ordered the biggest one from Drs Foster and Smith, and it was a nice one, but I had to return it because Molly couldn't shift her position because it had no room. :frusty:

Anyone have one that's comfy for a "big-boned, big-haired sweetie?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is almost 19 pounds and he has the regular look out car seat like Tessas. She looks so cute by the way. Brady lays his head on the side too. I have had it since he was a puppy. Now that he is "bigger" he can either lay (scrunched) or sit. He sticks his head out so that gives a little extra room. They make the larger version and one for even 2 dogs, so they should have one with plenty of space for Molly. I think I will end up getting a larger one for Brady soon. He is fine with the one I have, but we are taking a long road trip this summer and I want to be sure he has enough space. By the way, I do use my in the front seat as my airbags turn off when it is not enough weight. The larger size will not fit in the front though, and I don't think DH will like sitting in the back while Brady and I are upfront for the trip to Cape Cod, so I have to start working on getting him used to the back seat.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Maureen, here is a link that has all the different sizes.

http://www.snoozerpetproducts.com/product_catalog_4.htm


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Maureen, here is a link that has all the different sizes.
> 
> http://www.snoozerpetproducts.com/product_catalog_4.htm


Thank you so much for taking the time! Much appreciated!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tessa looks so cute in her new carseat!

I love my Lookout II carseat too! I got it for Scout since he gets carsick.
I am glad I got the larger (II) one instead of the regular smaller one. 

Kimberly, you are welcome to see mine the next time you come over. I *think* even Lincoln could fit in it, although he would fill it up completely!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute pix of Tessa in her car seat! Cute as can be!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, thank you, Jane!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I got mine here:

http://www.hunterk9.com/site/870877/product/334

Kimberly, here are pics, one showing the inside and the other a front view. I brought it inside, she jumped in immediately and curled up .

Tessa has plenty of room and shockingly she is already 12#!! We expected 10# but her line stops growing early according to her breeder so we don't expect her to get much bigger. If she does she may have to join in on the plus-size calendar, lol! Either way the car seat has room to spare.

P.S. it is the larger one, the Lookout II w/ the drawer


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at that first picture... and she likes agility too. I may just have to snatch Tessa up on my visit to Indy this June.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

It looks like you got the one with the drawer. I wish I had, but the local store didn't have it when I first got Milo. It would be great to have a place for his things.

Tessa looks so cute curled up in her brand new "bed." She looks absolutely thrilled with it.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leean, LOL!!!

Oh, btw, I do have the carseat in the front seat of my SUV. it fits just fine.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jan, that is good to know that it fits in your front seat. I think mine is the smaller (regular) lookout seat and I was concerned the larger wouldn't fit up front. I still don't think that my DH will want to sit in the back while Brady and I sit in the front for a long roat trip, but it would give me some time to try to help him adjust to the back seat and a new carseat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow - very roomy! Thanks for those pictures and the description of which one you bought. I've gone back and forth on trying to decide if I should get one. I always seem to have a dog with me and this would be so much easier on the dog and my seats!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly you can borrow mine and try it out. They are great


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those pictures are so cute! She looks very comfortable in her new seat. And what fun to go on a road trip with just the girls!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, cute photos of Tessa in her new car seat. 
We finally gave up on car seats except for our trips to Arizona. Instead I use a car harness with the strap that buckles into a seat belt. We put pillows on the seat for the girls to sit on and buckle the strap in and away we go. They really like it better than the car seats and DH hated the chore of putting the car seats and and taking them out all the time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tess is adorable, Jan! What a lovely carseat. I've seen other members here with that one. I have the one you do, Ivy. Well, I HAD it. I used it for Ricky and a bit for Sammy, but they seemed to get sicker in it, so I bought car seat harnesses and now they sit on the seats of the van, buckled in. It works great! 

Jan, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful trip to Fla! How long a drive will it be?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tessa should sell them for lookout! It is making me want one too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Tessa should sell them for lookout! It is making me want one too!


I KNOW, right?! I keep doting over Tessa and wondering if Gucci needs one? lol. Of course, Gucci prefers my lap OR whoever is driving. She knows that is the 'important' seat and wants to be in it. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have three of them, and I always leave one in the car, already attached in case we have to run out with one of the pups.
I have to use the seats or my three would all be driving on my lap. I bet I would get a big fat ticket for that!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susan, which car seat do you have? The Lookout is super easy to put in, it's a simple matter of buckling the seat belt. Of course I haven't used the halter yet since I wanted her to get used to the seat first. Maybe that is a pain to get buckled up? Hmmmm

She loves to look out the window and now she can look forward and out the side. Hopefully no more uke:

The drive is 9.5 with DH driving. That means 11 hrs for me ound:

I'll be with a houseful of college age (22yrs old) "boys", my DS and his friends. Fun, fun! Really. I just love a houseful of boys. They crack me up. Love 'em but won't let them in our cottage without a house Mom (me). We aren't that stupid, lol! Too bad for them, eh?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too funny Jan, my 3 week vacation is also filled with testosterone!! This year my oldest and his friends will have turned 21 - jeez, I cant wait for that recycling day with all the booze bottles and cans.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

:


Laurief said:


> Too funny Jan, my 3 week vacation is also filled with testosterone!! This year my oldest and his friends will have turned 21 - jeez, I cant wait for that recycling day with all the booze bottles and cans.


I went last year, the year they all turned 21. Every morning there was a huge bag filled with cans and bottles and crushed cardboard beer containers sitting outside on the curb.

I thought my neighbors were going to have an AA intervention for me. ound:ound:ound


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh thanks! I cant wait :jaw: NOT!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Brady's mom said:


> Jan, that is good to know that it fits in your front seat. I think mine is the smaller (regular) lookout seat and I was concerned the larger wouldn't fit up front. I still don't think that my DH will want to sit in the back while Brady and I sit in the front for a long roat trip, but it would give me some time to try to help him adjust to the back seat and a new carseat.


Karen,

I have a minivan with 4 bucket seats and a bench seat. I originally ordered the larger sized Lookout II carseat for Bugsy, and it didn't fit quite well on my bucket seats, only on the bench seats. Bugsy is 11.6 lbs so I exchanged it for the smaller Lookout II carseat and it fits much better in bucket seats.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Kimberly you can borrow mine and try it out. They are great


Oh, you are way too kind, Sally! What would happen to the boys without their carseat for a couple of days? Zoiks!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, you are way too kind, Sally! What would happen to the boys without their carseat for a couple of days? Zoiks!


It is an extra I have for another car


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

juliav said:


> Karen,
> 
> I have a minivan with 4 bucket seats and a bench seat. I originally ordered the larger sized Lookout II carseat for Bugsy, and it didn't fit quite well on my bucket seats, only on the bench seats. Bugsy is 11.6 lbs so I exchanged it for the smaller Lookout II carseat and it fits much better in bucket seats.


Julia, mine is a bucket type seat and it's fine although it does take up the whole seat. Since it's soft-sided I think it helps. Can Bugsy curl up and sleep in the smaller one? Was your Lookout the large or the medium? Mine is the Lookout II medium. There is an even larger one that must be huge!

I think there are dimensions on the website to measure to see if it will fit in your seat.

And you know, if it's too big, you just have to get a new puppy to fill up the empty spaces :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

JanB said:


> Julia, mine is a bucket type seat and it's fine although it does take up the whole seat. Since it's soft-sided I think it helps. Can Bugsy curl up and sleep in the smaller one? Was your Lookout the large or the medium? Mine i sthe Lookout I medium. There is an even larger one that must be huge!
> 
> I think there are dimensions on the website to measure to see if it will fit in your seat.
> 
> And you know, if it's too big, you just have to get a new puppy to fill up the empty spaces :biggrin1:


Bugsy's carseat is a Lookout II, size small that fits dogs up to 18 lbs. Bugsy has no problem curling up in it for a nice nap. I am sure that he would have been even more comfy in a medium sized one, but it was just too big and with two other dogs and two human kids, and we mustn't forget DH, I don't want a doggy car seat taking up that much space. :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

yes, I meant Lookout II, I just edited...

Oh yeah, room for DH...hmmm...LOL

Tessa has been jumping in the seat all day since I brought it in the house and "digging her hole to China" Too funny.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is a huge digger too, he can't settle down and be comfortable until he digs himself an imaginary hole.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny. Milo is a big digger too -- fortunately just in the house. At least he's not creating another 18 hole golf course in the backyard like my other one(s) did. ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here, in Quebec, legal drinking age is 18. Yup.... fun ! lol Our oldest is 18 as of yesterday. sigh...............


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Bugsy is a huge digger too, he can't settle down and be comfortable until he digs himself an imaginary hole.


Aren't they a riot? Our boys do this too. Except sometimes Lincoln will dig and dig and dig....and then immediately settle down in a spot somewhere else!

One time I was wondering why in the world they dig before they settle into a resting spot, as I was sweeping away cookie crumbs in my bed before I climbed in (my kids had been in there earlier)....then the irony struck....I was doing the same thing! :biggrin1: So maybe they are just getting rid of any debris from the area?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> :biggrin1: So maybe they are just getting rid of any debris from the area?


I think the instinct to clean the spot comes from living in the wild. They clear the spot or dig a hole to drive out any insects that may sting them when they settle into the spot.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima,

So, when they do that, is that a direct criticism of my housecleaning skills? LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, LOL, I'm sure in Kubrick's case it is. :suspicious:


----------

